
Show HN: Find an Expert on Hacker News - lettergram
https://hnprofile.com/
======
lettergram
Highly recommend reading the "how it works" section:

[https://hnprofile.com/learn-more](https://hnprofile.com/learn-more)

That section has a few examples and details. I'll add further details below.

The system ONLY looks at comments sent to it. It, kind of looks like:

    
    
        { Author, Comment }
    

From there, everything else is derived. Nothing else, no profiles, no voting,
nothing. That's it.

The system identifies:

    
    
      - Expertise
      - Knowledge
      - Interests
      - Relevant content
      - Promoter score (an improved net promoter score)
      - Trends
      - Mood
      - Related Topics
      - etc.

